# need a 40" led tv for home use



## honeydude_007 (Apr 30, 2016)

I need a 40" led tv 
Full hd 1080p
I do not require smarttv
So plz suggest me a 40" full hd 1080p tv


----------



## Minion (May 18, 2016)

I suggest this

LED TV 39PFL5470/V7 | Philip


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 8, 2016)

Minion said:


> I suggest this
> 
> LED TV 39PFL5470/V7 | Philip



I also need to buy a 40" LED TV for home use, please suggest some good model from Sony or Samsung..Dont need SMART TV. Budget max 45 K 

TIA
Sumit


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 8, 2016)

dont go in for samsung, terrible service and higher failure rate.
I have both Samsungs and Sonys.
Sony is a more reliable brand and is zero maintenance usually.
Ive used Sony after sales once and they were very polite and replaced a part even though I was a few days out of warranty
With Samsung, all my Samsungs have some problem or another and the technicians are usually clueless and quite rude, Ive stopped buying Samsung products for the same reason .
Since you dont need Smart Tv, Sony is a no brainer imho
I have this one-
SONY BRAVIA KLV-40W562D FULL HD SMART LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronic
bought it a while back for my dads office.No niggles whatsoever


----------



## Minion (Jun 8, 2016)

Well you need Sony and Samsung they are overpriced.Below is a model i find out but it 3k more than your budget. 
Buy Sony BRAVIA KLV-40W562D 101.6cm (40) Full HD LED  Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal

I still suggest you these 
LED TV 40PFL6770/V7 | Philip

Object reference not set to an instance of an object

Final decision is yours.


----------



## esumitkumar (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: need a 40&quot; led tv for home use*

Thanks kkn13..that confirms SONY is the best and I was bent on SONY since my wife was pitching for it from beginning..but I dont need SMART TV..which model can I go for..Also does SONY can play downloaded movies from net like .mkv format or .avi format ?

- - - Updated - - -

Will Gaffar market in Delhi be a good place to buy this TV (They give bills for imported TVs for an extra 3k) ..
Also I heard TVs in Delhi shops are cheaper than Gurgaon because of tax..please advise


----------



## kkn13 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: need a 40&quot; led tv for home use*



esumitkumar said:


> Thanks kkn13..that confirms SONY is the best and I was bent on SONY since my wife was pitching for it from beginning..but I dont need SMART TV..which model can I go for..Also does SONY can play downloaded movies from net like .mkv format or .avi format ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Its tough to say what formats a TV can play
I have 3 Sonys and all play different formats
.mp4 is the most common and will play
.avi is unlikely but its still possible on some models for some reason, small chance
.mkv may or may not play 

I wouldnt depend on the TV USB port for playback though, all TVs have half baked functionality but no harm in trying , maybe you can take a movie on a pendrive and try it on a demo unit in a store first 

For playing Movies, I suggest getting a WDTV box or Raspberry Pi 3 or an intel compute stick
I think Raspberry Pi 3 is the best option 
just use Kodi with Pi3 and a Class 10 sd card with a 2A power supply and youll be set (around 4k totally but miles better than Smart TV or Non-Smart TV Media playback)
WD TV is also good but its tough to buy and a bit pricey if you find one
I got my WD TV for 4.5k from Dubai

As for where to buy, Im not familiar with Delhi but you should check out prices everywhere(call and ask some shops) and availability, then take the final call


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi , 
Can you please let me know from where i can buy Raspberry PI3 ?


----------



## kkn13 (Aug 24, 2016)

silicon_fusion said:


> Hi ,
> Can you please let me know from where i can buy Raspberry PI3 ?



Amazon India......


----------

